# You pick the wood



## Ben Holt (Mar 11, 2016)

I completed 7 Olive wood designers today for the church group, a Atlas in Bocote, and a failed Firestick handle. I'm planning on doing another Atlas tomorrow night. Many of you know what kind of wood I have...I'm guessing I have at least 1 of a lot. What would ur pick be? Please no wood that needs stabilized. Lol. Platinum is the Atlas finish. Hopefully this will be a fun post.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2016)

Bloodwood....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2016)

Zebrawood

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 11, 2016)

DIWB

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 12, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> DIWB


Still learning acronyms. Wats this?


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 12, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Still learning acronyms. Wats this?


Got it. Hav to see if I hav any Burl though. How difficult is it to turn? The post I pulled up from urs was beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 12, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Got it. Hav to see if I hav any Burl though. How difficult is it to turn? The post I pulled up from urs was beautiful.



Desert Ironwood and Desert Ironwood Burl aren't difficult to turn, IMO. It will dull your tools faster - it's very dense. (Will actually sink in water.) It may sometimes have a crack that needs to be filled in with a little thin CA or a little larger void that needs to be filled in with something else. It is a very hard wood, but I feel that it turns/machines very well. It can be very oily, so make sure you do some very thorough rubbing with lacquer thinner or acetone to remove surface oils from the piece after sanding and before applying a CA finish. The smell while working with it isn't the most pleasant, but it's worth dealing with. Desert Ironwood is one of my favorite woods, so I'll agree with Tom - you can't go wrong with a nice piece of Desert Ironwood or Desert Ironwood Burl.


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 12, 2016)

I have these two. Im pretty sure one is diwb but dont know how i can keep the burl part and not sure if the other is diw or not. Off to cub scouts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 12, 2016)

Black Walnut Burl is another nice dark wood. Cocobolo is also. Whatever you choose will be fine, I am sure.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 12, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Still learning acronyms. Wats this?



Desert Ironwood Burl....
If you ever need to look something up look here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 12, 2016)

So here is my piece of DIWB. Question is should i try and salvage the coloration or do my best to avoid it? I dont think if i try to get it i will based in where the bushings are but will try if u guys think i should. Let me know so i can glue in tubes for turning tonight.


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 12, 2016)

I usually try to capitalize on any two-tone in my blanks. This was a father's day present for my old man a couple of years ago (to give you an idea of the finished look of heart/sap in DIW).

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 12, 2016)

But goodness does that stuff smell awful! Anybody looking for a dead cat?


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 13, 2016)

Sorry for delay in getting a pic up. It turned out pretty nice but I came down with the flu late last night and haven't done much of anything today. Over the weekend I completed 7 olive wood, Bocote atlas, Ironwood Burl atlas and 2 acrylics for the boys.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Good luck with the flu! Spent all last week watching TV and playing on the internet. Anything requiring more effort than changing channels with the remote, or plunking keys on the keyboard resulted in breaking out in a cold sweat and getting so dizzy I couldn't see straight and wanting to puke. That was Sunday through Friday... Saturday I finally got out in the shop and played a little.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2016)

I just got the flu on Friday too...Man I feel like hell.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Just got my stomach back to normal... Never puked, but it made no difference what I ate, it resulted in 4 - 5 hours of indigestion. Had a meat loaf sandwich and a handful of chips for lunch Saturday, and I felt like I'd swallowed a flaming bowling bowl all afternoon. Tums worked for a little while, and it came right back. Wife brought out Tums, Rolaids, and Candied Ginger last night, and I opted for the Ginger. Today has been much better!!! Stomach feels almost normal again.


----------

